# Roll on bottles, lip gloss, and mica



## BattleGnome (Dec 9, 2016)

I just made this lip gloss recipe but used lip safe mica instead of the liquid colorant. The last time I made this recipe I used half glass roll on bottles and half plastic gloss bottles with a wand. This time around I just used glass roll on bottles. Having the two to compare last time, the colors stay truer in the plastic bottles and muddle in the glass ones. For this batch it doesn't really matter, but I was wondering if there is something in mica that likes to cling to glass and mess with the lava effect or if I simply could have added too much mica. Anyone have any thoughts?

For reference the first pic is from immediately after I assembled the bottles and the second is the one I'm keeping for myself.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 10, 2016)

Off the top of my head, I'd say the mica just settles while a liquid colorant would retain fluidity.  Does the mica disperse if you shake it?

eta: I followed the link to the recommended colorant and it stated "Using liquid soap pigments which have already been dispersed in vegetable glycerin helps to prevent pigments from clumping in your soap".


----------



## BattleGnome (Dec 10, 2016)

After many hours most of the mica settles back into the glycerin dispersion. Blue seems to be the biggest culprit for the sticking right now. I'm not really concerned with it, these are just gifts for family. I was just wondering if anyone had noticed something similar and if they had any conclusion as to why it happens.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 11, 2016)

What micas did you use? Did you use the same micas for the plastic and glass bottles? 

My theory: Nature's Garden's recommended liquid colorants are made to be soluble only in water or glycerin and will not mix in oil. (Glycerin will not blend with oil without emulsification.) Most micas are soluble in water, glycerin and oils. Therefore, mica will not stay suspended in the glycerin but will also disperse throughout the oil. So, instead of seeing a separation between the flow of the color and clear; the mica will disperse throughout the entire bottle if shaken but settle when stationary. 

I stored most of my cosmetic supplies. I'll see if I can find glass roll on bottles and other supplies and make this recipe to test my theory. Then again, maybe we'll get lucky and someone who's actually experienced this can give you an answer.


----------



## BattleGnome (Dec 11, 2016)

It was the same mica between the two different bottles. I'm thinking it has something to do with the way liquids bead on different substances. It could also be like you the solubility of mica in oil or water. The mica has almost completely dispersed into the oil of the gloss I've kept for myself. I think it's transferring from the glycerin to the oil. I'll have to get a pic of the comparison when I get home. I'll also double check what kind of mica I used, maybe there is a solubility note I missed

I used "oil locking" mica for the blue, which I think is why I'm getting the bleeding right now. I think I used a different brand for my last batch, so it doesn't explain those differences. I'll have to order plastic bottles at some point to see if I can replicate the issue between bottle types.

The gloss that I'm gifting is on the left and the other is the one I've had in my pocket for a few days.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 17, 2016)

I'm sorry it's taken so long to get back with you. I think you might be onto something with beading on different materials. 

Did you put the oil locking mica in the glycerin? 

I did an experiment and found if I put an oil dispersible liquid colorant in the FCO, it won't mix into the glycerin. When I put a water dispersed colorant in the glycerin, this also stays separate. But the 2 with micas are gradually intermixing and the lava effect is disappearing. However, they still look good because of the shimmer of the micas. I hope this makes sense. Also, I had to use glass bottles because I don't have any clear plastic ones.

Not mixed
Oil dispersible lip colorant mixed in FCO
FD&C Blue mixed in glycerin (not for use! - only liquid colorant for water dispersal which I had)

Mixed
Magic Violet mica mixed in glycerin - (traces of mica gradually adhered to the glass)
Gold mica mixed in FCO - (very cool lava effect until it blended together but now it looks like the blue one in your first post)

The gold mica dispersed more rapidly through the bottle as opposed to the violet mica. I'll have to see if the violet eventually disperses throughout the entire bottle and let you know.


----------



## BattleGnome (Dec 17, 2016)

I did put the mica in glycerin. I have two other colors I made at the and time. They are currently packaged for gifting but I can double check them tomorrow. If I remember right one of the other colors was also an oil locking mica, the listing doesn't say if the last mica I used was oil or water soluble.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 18, 2016)

BattleGnome said:


> I did put the mica in glycerin.



That surprises me because after I saw the gold one, I made an assumption you had put the mica in with the FCO like I did since it dispersed the same. 'Tis a puzzlement. Perhaps it is too much mica. This morning the gold mica had settled and the bottle looked identical to the left side blue in post number 6. There was a lot of mica clinging to the sides of the bottle. The violet stayed more separated and only had a little mica streaked on the sides. I used quite a bit more gold mica than violet mica. I was heavy handed with the gold because I didn't think it would show up well. (I was wrong.)


----------



## BattleGnome (Dec 18, 2016)

These ones have been sitting in gift bags for a week. I'm pretty sure that I added too much blue (a heaping scoop) but the other two have similar bleeding. Maybe I'll get an assortment of bottle and colors at a year end sale to test more.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm so sorry! For some reason, I'm not receiving email notifications...again! 

I think they look nice. Perhaps it's good that you added a lot of mica. The Violet Magic mica which was mixed in glycerin has sunk to the bottom of the bottle and will barely move anymore. The gold (mixed in FCO) has partially covered the sides but still flows well when I tip it. But it still likes nice because of the gleam of the mica. The liquid colors have a little diffusion but overall have held up well. They still has a lava effect. 

I'm glad you posted about this because I'd forgotten how much fun it was to experiment. I want to get more bottles and colorants to play some more, too.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 1, 2017)

Hee hee! I got some more bottles from Amazon! https://www.amazon.com/Vivaplex-Bottles-Stainless-Roller-Balls/dp/B01JIA3M4I/ref=sr_1_1_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1483286564&sr=8-1&keywords=24+clear+glass+roll+on+bottles+metal+ball

The ones I used were 7ml plastic ball ones from WSP. These from Amazon are 10 ml metal ball. Quality appears to be good. The glass seems slightly thinner and the bottles are slightly taller. Also, the caps are thinner plastic. Now I just need some colorants and it's play time! 



I forgot to mention - one of the h3ll hounds picked the Sugar Cookie gloss out of my jacket pocket and decided she needed some for her lips.


----------



## cerelife (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm curious as to how this recipe feels, if you don't mind my asking.
I loved the Maybelline 'Kissing Potion' back in the '80's, and I've been toying with the idea of making something similar, but I remember it feeling kind of gloopy and coming off on everything your lips touched!
https://www.google.com/search?q=may...KHQbXCDgQ_AUICCgD&dpr=1#imgrc=fh_ZY-wXUnYYHM:
My current favorite lip gloss is Lancome's 'Juicy Shaker' since it provides high shine, but feels great and has minimal transfer.
http://www.lancome-usa.com/makeup/lips-and-nails/lip-gloss/juicy-shaker/3614271240880.html#start=1
I only recognize a few of the ingredients, so I'm thinking I might try dimethicone and avocado oil in equal parts with lip safe mica.
Any thoughts on this?


----------



## BattleGnome (Jan 5, 2017)

I can definitely feel the gloss on my lips but it absorbs quickly so the shine isn't very long lasting. 

I have no experience using dimethicone and when I've bought lotion with dimethicone it's been pretty low on the ingredient list. Hopefully someone with more experience can chime in with some advice


----------



## mrsserena (Jan 5, 2017)

Try a little castor oil. It doesn't soak in as fast. I don't use mica, just lip balm, so I don't know how it will act with that.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 5, 2017)

I may still have some dimethicone. I'll check and if I do, I'll make some lip gloss. (I got the supplies in the mail the other day. Yeah!)

@ cerelife 

I'm sorry but I didn't have dimethicone. However, I have ordered it.


----------



## cerelife (Jan 11, 2017)

I have dimethicone, but I'm out of the roller-ball bottles!!


----------

